# Rv Wholesalers In Ohio



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Has anyone had dealings with RV Wholesalers in Ohio? It is also known as Durnell's Indian Hallow RV Sales Inc. We are looking at a Fifth Wheel there and curious if anyone has dealt with them, the salesman's name is Jerome Tucker.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I haven't other then ordering parts, read many folks (not Outbackers) that have used them and seem satisfied.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

I inquired about an Outback 210RS and the said they didn't carry that brand and gave me information about the Rockwood Roo. Maybe you will have better luck.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Uh oh, it sounds like we have a pending new addition to the SOB club!









I've heard all positive reviews of RV Wholesalers. What are you looking at?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Bought my Atwood electric tongue jack from them through their website. No complaints. Good price. Speedy delivery.

Mike


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Uh oh, it sounds like we have a pending new addition to the SOB club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well as a matter of fact, we are soon to be SOB's. We are in the process of purchasing a brand new 2010 Forest River Sandpiper 356RL Fifth Wheel and boy is she SWEET!! Now we have to sell the OB because they don't take trade in's at RV Wholesalers. So far they seem very good to work with and very willing to fix the few minor flaws we found, I was pleasantly surprised with how well built the Sandpiper is. Actually very impressed is more like it and I have looked at a lot of RV's. So now it's off to the For Sale forum here on Outbackers.com to see if we can find an interested buyer.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I went to Rv Wholesaler with my brother-in-law as he picked up his new trailer a few years ago. The people were friendly but on this day a bit slow moving. It seems that they waited to prep all the trailers (on that day) when the owners arrived. We were there for a couple of hours as they got around to it. They were not slow but just had a lot to get done and nothing much was done ahead of time. Otherwise... fine. And they do seem to offer a good price.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CTDOutback06 said:


> Uh oh, it sounds like we have a pending new addition to the SOB club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well as a matter of fact, we are soon to be SOB's. We are in the process of purchasing a brand new 2010 Forest River Sandpiper 356RL Fifth Wheel and boy is she SWEET!! Now we have to sell the OB because they don't take trade in's at RV Wholesalers. So far they seem very good to work with and very willing to fix the few minor flaws we found, I was pleasantly surprised with how well built the Sandpiper is. Actually very impressed is more like it and I have looked at a lot of RV's. So now it's off to the For Sale forum here on Outbackers.com to see if we can find an interested buyer.
[/quote]

Very Nice!!!

Looks like that Dodge is going to get some airbags?
That's one big trailer!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

A bit off the point, but what does "SOB" stand for in the above posts?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> A bit off the point, but what does "SOB" stand for in the above posts?


*S*ome *O*ther *B*rand


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CTDOutback06 said:


> Uh oh, it sounds like we have a pending new addition to the SOB club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well as a matter of fact, we are soon to be SOB's. We are in the process of purchasing a brand new 2010 Forest River Sandpiper 356RL Fifth Wheel and boy is she SWEET!! Now we have to sell the OB because they don't take trade in's at RV Wholesalers. So far they seem very good to work with and very willing to fix the few minor flaws we found, I was pleasantly surprised with how well built the Sandpiper is. Actually very impressed is more like it and I have looked at a lot of RV's. So now it's off to the For Sale forum here on Outbackers.com to see if we can find an interested buyer.
[/quote]
That will be nice !! Good luck with the sale!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Uh oh, it sounds like we have a pending new addition to the SOB club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well as a matter of fact, we are soon to be SOB's. We are in the process of purchasing a brand new 2010 Forest River Sandpiper 356RL Fifth Wheel and boy is she SWEET!! Now we have to sell the OB because they don't take trade in's at RV Wholesalers. So far they seem very good to work with and very willing to fix the few minor flaws we found, I was pleasantly surprised with how well built the Sandpiper is. Actually very impressed is more like it and I have looked at a lot of RV's. So now it's off to the For Sale forum here on Outbackers.com to see if we can find an interested buyer.
[/quote]

Very Nice!!!

Looks like that Dodge is going to get some airbags?
That's one big trailer!
[/quote]

Yeah now I am kinda wondering about it. I know its heavy and it's really long, I am starting to wonder if it is too long for my truck. Is this thing gonna sway on me, I know it's a fifth wheel and we get virtually no sway now, but this is 6 foot longer and 2000 lbs heavier. What is your opinion? Other opinions??? I need some clarity because I just put the deal on hold because the salesman just called.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

To give you some insight...my parents have the 345QB Sandpiper. They bought it last year so they could take our kiddos RVing with them when we can't get out. They LOVE their sandpiper and the times we've stayed in it, I have to say it is very nice and has stood up to our 3 kiddos quite well.

Their setup is an '08 Chevy duramax crew cab long wheel base with a reese hitch with a prodigy brake controller. I have driven that setup on several occassions and it works great. Prior to their current vehicle, they had a crew cab short wheel base and they swear the long wheel base has made a huge improvement. He says the ride is much smoother, but never really experienced sway with either one. They don't use bags on their rear and so far see no reason to.

congrats on the new trailer, those things are NICE!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Forest River makes a good product.. Many rv factories are cutting corners.. Forest River has vowed not to do this.. Sandpiper is a popular model. My yard pulls that model.. Im sitting here looking at a few of em right now, and they tow well..

You will notice some more movement in wind... No sway, just some more movement.. 2000lbs your cummins wont feel, just add air bags. Like I said make sure you get a test drive before buying it.

Good Luck!

Let us know how it goes!

Carey


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Forest River makes a good product.. Many rv factories are cutting corners.. Forest River has vowed not to do this.. Sandpiper is a popular model. My yard pulls that model.. Im sitting here looking at a few of em right now, and they tow well..
> 
> You will notice some more movement in wind... No sway, just some more movement.. 2000lbs your cummins wont feel, just add air bags. Like I said make sure you get a test drive before buying it.
> 
> ...


I am only going to tow it home roughly 3 hours then park it for the season and foreseeable future, do I need to sink the money into the air bags for that or will I be OK to pull it home without the air bags?????


----------

